# Congratulations to Michael Mahoney of Mike's Audio Program for IBS



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Michael Mahoney, creator of the MIke's Hypnotherapy Audio Program for IBS, has been invited by The Lord Chamberlain to attend Queen Elizabeth's Garden Party in July by recommendation from UK Trade and Investment for recognition of his work with patients which encompasses many treatment areas such as IBS, anxiety, emotional recovery from cancer and breast cancer. This recognition is a great honor and validates many years of hard work!Congratulations Mike!Jeff


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Well done...!!!


Jeffrey Roberts said:


> Michael Mahoney, creator of the MIke's Hypnotherapy Audio Program for IBS, has been invited by The Lord Chamberlain to attend Queen Elizabeth's Garden Party in July by recommendation from UK Trade and Investment for recognition of his work with patients which encompasses many treatment areas such as IBS, anxiety, emotional recovery from cancer and breast cancer. This recognition is a great honor and validates many years of hard work!Congratulations Mike!Jeff


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well we certainly won't be able to even talk to him now.... LOL Only kidding!Congrats Dear Mike!!! Enjoy you have earned it!


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Congratulations, Mike!This is a well deserved recognition!Kudos!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

http://ibs.about.com/b/2011/08/22/ibs-and-tea-with-the-queen.htmIBS and Tea with the QueenBy Barbara Bradley Bolen, Ph.D., About.com Guide August 22, 2011I hope that you will all find this story as charming as I do: Michael Mahoney, a clinical hypnotherapist who is well-known in the IBS world due to his IBS Audio Program 100, was recently invited to attend the Queen's Garden Party in recognition of the work he has done in providing "innovative health care solutions" with his audioprograms. This is a prestigious invitation as the party is held at Buckingham palace with the Queen in attendance!This amazing experience for Mr. Mahoney started with an invitation from Lord Chamberlain's office, postmarked from Buckingham palace, to attend the event taking place on July 12, 2011. His account of his day includes the feelings associated with being invited in through the Palace gates and looking back at all of the tourists peering inside. He was then escorted along the red carpet and out onto the rear terrace overlooking the palace gardens. Attending the party were individuals from "all walks of life", as well as Prince Phillip and the Duke of Kent. At 4:00 PM, the Queen herself arrived as the bands played the U.K. national anthem.This is such a well-deserved honor for Mr. Mahoney, who has spent his 25 year career specializing in offering treatment solutions for IBS sufferers and sufferers of other health problems. It is awe-inspiring to think of how many people Mr. Mahoney has helped over the years and how far-reaching his work has been, as his programs are available in over 40 countries. The Queen found herself in good company on that day!To learn more about Mr. Mahoney's Audio Program, visit his web site: http://www.Healthy Audio.com. Related Reading:•Product Review: IBS Audio Program 100http://ibs.about.com/od/resources/fr/IBS-Audio-Program-100-Review.htm


----------

